# Madusa headdress



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

We bought a bag of rubber snakes (about 100 of them, I think) and tied each one onto a thin mesh cap. Looked great!


----------



## lancekik (Sep 29, 2006)

*snakes on a plane*

Yeah , get those rubber snakes and force cloths hanges through them that way you can form them the way you like and they will stay that way , maybe one or two wooden snakes for realistic movement


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Try to make some snakes out of fun foam that you can find at Michael's to make the head dress lighter....

Hauntiholik made one with rubber snakes and she said the wig was heavy and awkward.
PM her, she can tell ya!


----------



## CJSimon (Sep 6, 2007)

I made my Medusa Headpiece from scraps of a snakey fabric and pipe cleaners. I attached them all to a frame made of the same materials then arranged my own hair to cover the the frame. They're not terribly realistic looking, but they were light weight and people knew who I was supposed to be.


----------



## medusa (Jun 20, 2004)

I am Medusa every year because the name of my haunted trail is "Medusas Dark Dwellings"
I bought a wig and a bag of the small rubber snakes and hot glued the snakes to the wig hair.So far,I haven't had a problem with them falling out.I like the idea of the wooden snakes though and how they would move.Think I'll add a few to my wig!!


----------



## MJDeadzines (Oct 17, 2006)

My husband made my medusa headdress. He took a bunch of coat hangers to his work and welded them together where they bent into a hat that sat on my head we then slid this into a wig and put the snakes on it. So it looked like the snakes were going to strike. I picked the black wig like this because the waves already looked like snakes to me and it was cheap. 

This pic was taken at hauntcon costume party I was pregnant at the time. I used a sort of PRO spirit gum to hold the snakes on my skin. 










this picture shows the snakes better. He used black electrical tape to secure them better onto the coat hangers. You really couldn't see it in low light.










This is me the first year I wore it. See the striking snake.


----------



## Mrs Leatherface (Nov 26, 2006)

MJDeadzines: That is a great costume!! I love it!


----------

